# TGIF!



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2007)

TGIF everyone!!! What are your plans for the weekend? I plan to get my fix and fish as much as possible, but a cold front that just came in last night might make things tough. Along with your weekend plans you guys got any cold front bassin' tips for me?


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Fishing all day tomorrow and then maybe visiting the new Basspro at night. 

Sunday Im going to watch the kids and then put them to bed early so I can see the Patriots go 10-0.


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> TGIF everyone!!! What are your plans for the weekend? I plan to get my fix and fish as much as possible, but a cold front that just came in last night might make things tough. Along with your weekend plans you guys got any cold front bassin' tips for me?


Cold front!!! come on what are you talking about ! what did it drop all the way down to 75? it's in the low 40's here so yor not allowed to talk cold fronts 
tips wait unti later in the afternoon when it warms up a bit then throw traps and spinnerbaits


Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > TGIF everyone!!! What are your plans for the weekend? I plan to get my fix and fish as much as possible, but a cold front that just came in last night might make things tough. Along with your weekend plans you guys got any cold front bassin' tips for me?
> ...



45 degrees at 9AM and the wind is nne at 15 with gust to 25, i think that classifies lol


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

I would love to have 45 lol it will be in the 70's in a couple of hours and the fish will turn on. last week I was fishing the harris chain with the same conditions and the bite turned on big time in the afternoon for the guys who found them 
the bats that had the later weigh ins 4pm each day all had the big bags 20 plus lbs the morning bite was nowhere to be found all week..


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> I would love to have 45 lol it will be in the 70's in a couple of hours and the fish will turn on. last week I was fishing the harris chain with the same conditions and the bite turned on big time in the afternoon for the guys who found them
> the bats that had the later weigh ins 4pm each day all had the big bags 20 plus lbs the morning bite was nowhere to be found all week..



The bite here has been from 4-6 and they are jumping like mad, shinner had a 2-3 lb one the other night and missed a real nice one on a boggie bait


----------



## pbw (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll be working starting tonight 8 pm till saturday at 1 PM crazy night.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

pbw said:


> I'll be working starting tonight 8 pm till saturday at 1 PM.



Your in IT right?


----------



## pbw (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be working starting tonight 8 pm till saturday at 1 PM.
> ...



Yes, large migration to AD tonight.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...




Fun fun fun! I did 2 of them...First we went from Novell 5.5 to AD 2000. Then from 2000 to 2003. 

1 domain, 2 sites, 4 DC's.....5000 users. Off without any MAJOR hitches.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



Im pretty sure working them type of hours violate some type of labor laws


----------



## pbw (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



1 domain, 200 sites, 225 dc's, ~6500 users.  Doing one large site tonight. Half of those users never touch FS though


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn.....225 DC'S? Thats nuts!

:shock:


----------



## pbw (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> Damn.....225 DC'S? Thats nuts!
> 
> :shock:



I'll have to send you a screen shot of sites and services its insane looking.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.....225 DC'S? Thats nuts!
> ...



How do you guys monitor your environment? Like If a server goes down? Hard drive craps out? Power supply dies? Communication lost between sites and stuff like that?

What kind of servers? You guys an HP shop? Dell? IBM?

Just curious


----------



## pbw (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



For all MS servers we use MS MOM (we use lots of management packs), we have about 600 MS Servers.
HP for intel servers
We also have large aix/as4 servers.


----------



## pbw (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm some what rested after a insane night of work. Trying to get ready to go fishing in the morning! :shock:


----------

